# 5% nutrition liver and organ defense.



## Beedeezy (Aug 20, 2015)

http://5percentnutrition.com/liver-and-organ-defender.html
Check out the nutritional fact, tell me what you think about running this with orals.
Shit, posted in the wrong section. Pinkbear and S4L are gonna be pissed.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Waste of money IMO.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok, I figured for $25 I would look into it. Not a lot of money to throw away but figured I ask around. 
About to start my first cycle with orals so I was looking around at some auxiliary options.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 20, 2015)

Is 1g NAC enough?


----------



## snake (Aug 20, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Is 1g NAC enough?



I'd say so.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 20, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Is 1g NAC enough?



yes.  lil milk thislte wouldnt hurt, but NAC will do it.  TUCDA would be nice as well.


----------

